# Atmos Boiler Experience



## clewisnh (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm interested in installing a wood gasification boiler and I'm looking to get some feedback from anyone with experience with an Atmos boiler. I've been reading this forum as well as doing some research and it looks like a good boiler for the price. I also drove to CT today to get a closer look at one and it seems to be very well made. I read in this forum that Kotly no longer ships to the USA, so my concern is how do you get parts if you need them? Has anyone needed to replace parts, ceramics, etc.? Can you order direct from Atmos?


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Sep 26, 2010)

Carl L said:
			
		

> I'm interested in installing a wood gasification boiler and I'm looking to get some feedback from anyone with experience with an Atmos boiler. I've been reading this forum as well as doing some research and it looks like a good boiler for the price. I also drove to CT today to get a closer look at one and it seems to be very well made. I read in this forum that Kotly no longer ships to the USA, so my concern is how do you get parts if you need them? Has anyone needed to replace parts, ceramics, etc.? Can you order direct from Atmos?


 I have the DC32GS as listed in my signature. This is a quality boiler built to EN303-5(Europe ASME) & meets CE I believe & TUV, so for an inexpensive boiler it has quite a pedigree. I bought my boiler from Kotly & they are very honest & ship right away. The problem was picking it up in Chicago(nightmare X 3) bad directions,horrible traffic(bring your picnic table so you can set it up on the expressway), first day of spring construction, NEVER AGAIN. The only difficulty I really have had was that I didn't put in a manual damper in the stove pipe. The boiler was very difficult to control because of this. I have since installed one & the draft is now managable. I have had some nozzle wear, I went through a lot of wood because of my mistake on draft. If the boiler is operated as Atmos says it should be it is very nice & a real bargain in my opinion. It's a 50 HZ boiler that runs on 60 HZ just fine, you can compensate with the manual damper. If you can get a GS & are willing to spend the extra money I feel they are worth it. Parts are supposed to be in stock at Connecticut Green Heat per the website. Don't worry about lower ceramic(GS lasts a long time & S doesn't have any except a target). This is one of the only gassers I know of that will operate without elec. power(up to 70 percent). Atmos was supposed to be setting up a USA distribution dealer & you sure can't find them on Google. I have not needed to replace any parts(one season use). Randy  / PS, Kotly is no longer the cheap give away deal it once was so I would buy from the States here. They won't ship anyways unless you order a bunch of boilers from them.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Sep 26, 2010)

The Atmos is run by electrics, not electronics & has no fancy controller. It is a simple boiler with a Samson flap & doesn't have much to go wrong. If everything in the boiler went out with a lightning strike you can still heat wth it, Randy  PS, I see they put an electronic controller on now that mine doesn't have. I still see the main flue gass & water temp thermostats though, Randy


----------



## clewisnh (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info Randy. I believe All Green Renewables (http://www.allgreenheat.com) is supposed to be the exclusive Atmos dealer in the USA. I've contacted them a few times but it sounds like they're just getting started so they've been somewhat slow to respond. I'm still waiting for a price from them on a boiler. 
-Carl


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Sep 27, 2010)

Carl; You are correct, I couldn't remember the name. Don't feel bad, I also contacted them with no reply. If you buy from them I believe your boiler will be set up for 110V 60HZ. I saw the pictures & they have the GS boilers. Good luck, Randy


----------



## vpantus (Oct 3, 2010)

Carl, I am looking into buying a atmos wood/oil combo boiler from the dealer in CT. How was your experience when you went down there?


----------



## clewisnh (Oct 5, 2010)

I met with Rich who was very knowledgeable and helpful. I haven't made a decision to buy yet partly because I need to do a little work on the house before I have a place to set it up. The DC32 is a big boiler and it would be hard to get it into my basement so I'm looking at building out part of my garage. In the meantime, I'm also trying to get a price on the same boiler through All Green Renewables. They're supposed to be the official distributor in the U.S. and Canada and supposedly will have the boilers configured for 60HZ. Since I'm looking for a cord wood / pellet combo, it would be nice to be able to use an Atmos pellet burner instead of trying to retrofit it with a different pellet burner. However, All Green Renewables doesn't appear to be ready for business; they haven't been very responsive to my emails or calls. When I'm ready I may end up buying from CT if there are any still available.

Good luck with your boiler installation.

-Carl


----------



## vpantus (Oct 5, 2010)

thank you for the info

i tried contacting them to see when i could stop by, but no response yet.

Did they have any in stock units when you went? if so when did you go?


----------



## clewisnh (Oct 5, 2010)

I was there about 3 weeks ago and he had a couple left. I think Atmos is trying to work with only authorized dealers going forward, so I don't believe he'll be ordering anymore than what he currently has. You can check with him, but I'm pretty sure they're sold as is and I think the price reflects that.


----------

